# APBT online pedigrees



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Well the website is down and i saw someone on fb post about it saying that they were permanently shut down.. has anyone else heard anything??


----------



## Papi_ (Aug 30, 2011)

good question!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

IDK if they're the same site, but I got an email from Bull Breed Resource a couple weeks ago that their site was shutting down. Sorry I'm not of any more help mama.


----------



## Papi_ (Aug 30, 2011)

This should work they have a new domain

Virtualpedigree


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Papi_ said:


> This should work they have a new domain
> 
> Virtualpedigree


Virtual peds are a completely different database... doesn't have anywhere as many dogs on it


----------



## Papi_ (Aug 30, 2011)

i see it now


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

well I hope not.. thats the best way to search pedigrees and I've followed a good amount of dogs all the way back to the boat..


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> well I hope not.. thats the best way to search pedigrees and I've followed a good amount of dogs all the way back to the boat..


I know!! It really makes me mad.. people pay alot of money to be able to post peds on there and they just shut down!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:hammer: probably a bug or a hiccup...


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I think it is more then that... Alot of crazy stuff going on. Been people posted fake FB accounts and trying to incriminate people...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, for all our sake, I hope it's not shut down permanently. Bully Breed Resource recently sent out an email saying they were shutting down too.

*


Bully Breed Resource said:



Our site is closing if you have any data you wish to save such as photos or pedigrees. You should start saving that infrmation by logging in and saving the photos from your albums. You can view the pedigree as html and save the page to save your pedigrees.

You can read more here: http://www.bullybreedresource.com/forums/showthread.php?4619-This-site-is-closing

It was a great ride and it was fun while it lasted.
Regards,
George

Click to expand...

Dated April 13, 2012*


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ahhh! What is going on?!?! I am on the search for a pup and I need these sites!


----------



## Patch (Aug 3, 2011)

:goodpost:


::::COACH:::: said:


> Ahhh! What is going on?!?! I am on the search for a pup and I need these sites!


Yeah its been like what, 3 days now? Hope it comes back


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Seriously?? ... jack up the best pedigree database regarding any animal.. people need to get over themselves and :flush: the  agenda.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Seriously?? ... jack up the best pedigree database regarding any animal.. people need to get over themselves and :flush: the  agenda.


no, its so much better...i mean easier to just live a lie.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

It is back on!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Wheewwwhoooo!!!! NICE!!!!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> It is back on!


Thank you little tiny dog god.. lmao :angeldevi


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

That's great news! So, I'm guessing you'll be much happier/busier tonight, right!? Lol... I'll stay up as long as I can with you. I gotta work in the morning, 9-3  #Check gonna look right next week!#


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> That's great news! So, I'm guessing you'll be much happier/busier tonight, right!? Lol... I'll stay up as long as I can with you. I gotta work in the morning, 9-3  #Check gonna look right next week!#


Lol.. yeah after i get my yard chores done


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol, I hear ya there. I've finished my work for the day around here, lol.


----------

